# Should I be concerned about this?



## JJR512 (Apr 14, 2006)

Earlier this afternoon, I was lying on the couch watching a movie, when I felt my heart flutter. I don't know how to better describe it, what if any technical term there may be. There wasn't any pain, just a sensation that my heart beat rhythm was off for a second. I can't be certain, but it may have felt like it beat a couple extra times around the normal rhythm. I've felt this before, from time to time, maybe a few times per week, spread out, and it only lasts about a second.

Anyway, a little bit later, I'm still lying on the couch and I feel it again. I have my stethoscope and BP cuff nearby, so I figure what the hell, I'll check my vitals. I started with my pulse, and it was 62. That raised a flag for me because my pulse is normally in the 90 to 100 range. I then checked my BP on my right arm, and I got 100/60. That sent up a bigger flag for me because it's normally in the mid-140s over 90s. I then listened to my heart for about a minute, and although I didn't time the rate, I could tell it was about one per second, in line with the pulse I measured radially. My heart rate was also irregular, which I had also noticed when checking my pulse. It would speed up slightly or slow down quite a bit (a few separate times, there were periods of nearly two seconds with no beating at all). During all this, I wasn't moving, and was breathing at a steady rate of 12-14. After listening to my heart, I checked my BP again, on my left arm this time, and got 120/80.

Because I was not experiencing any pain or other symptoms, I decided to wait a bit and see what developed. I also decided to sit up and see if that changed anything. Actually I got up and walked around the apartment for a minute, then sat down, waited a few minutes, and checked my pulse again. It was 64. I waited about half an hour, and then my pulse was 66. I waited another half hour, and my pulse was 70. At this point, I checked my BP again, and it was 132/82.

Each of those times I checked my pulse, I observed the same irregular rhythm described earlier, although each time it seemed to be getting a bit less irregular than the last (in other words, slowly returning to regular). I also felt that fluttering sensation in my chest a few more times. Unfortunately, I was never able to listen to my heart at the same time I was getting that feeling, because it would only last for a second, two at most.

My pulse and BP seem to be slowly returning to what's normal for me, and as I mentioned, I'm not experiencing any pain or other symptoms. How concerned, if at all, should I be about this, and what, if anything, should I do?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

Since you were laying down and essentially resting a BP like yours isn't anything alarming.  It would naturally come up as you got up and walk around.

Personally, I wouldn't and don't worry to much about brief periods of irregularity, and fluttering.  You could always run a 12 lead on yourself and see if it shows anything, so you can put your mind at ease.

I know these guys will all their vast amount of knowledge will have so much more better (i hate that phrase..."more better") explanations for you, but I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 15, 2006)

Mine does that fluttering thing. I hate it. For me it's PVC's, they are usually benign too. They only last a second and are hard to catch if you're not on a monitor. Have you taken any kind of meds lately? I'm no expert but can tell you don't let it freak you out, that's how my panic attacks started and I've had a problem with them ever since. But if I were you I would at least go get an EKG done.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 15, 2006)

It's funny.  Those who are relatively new to EMS, or any medical profession, can always find something wrong with themselves.  I remember when I was first learning all different kinds of diseases and stuff, they were reading off they symptoms and I was like hell, I could have a half dozen of these things right now.

And when we have our BP, steth, or even a 12 lead right there next to us, we want to find out ourselves what is going on.  We don't call our partner or 911 to come to our aide, which is exactly what we try to push on the public.

As mentioned, you were resting, that's probably why your vitals were so low.  Once you started moving around everything went up, that's normal and a good thing.  If you started moving around and your vitals started to drop, that would have been the time to call for help.

And if you're still freaked out, call 911 or visit the ED.  Get checked out.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 15, 2006)

I would agree your complaint may be a normal finding. It is also very important to get checked out if you are truly concerned.

Something that triggers palpitations in most people can be things like stress, smoking, and caffeine. Even one Mtn. Dew can cause them in some people.

The changes in your pulse rate can also be normal in younger people. The rate can change as you breathe. It may happen all the time, but because you were "looking" for it you really noticed it.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 15, 2006)

OK, thanks for the advice everybody. I wasn't really worried about it, but I wanted to know if I should have been more concerned than I was, which was only mildly, which seems about right. The only reason I was concerned at all was because of the large difference between my norm and what I initially observed.


			
				Chimpie said:
			
		

> It's funny. Those who are relatively new to EMS, or any medical profession, can always find something wrong with themselves. I remember when I was first learning all different kinds of diseases and stuff, they were reading off they symptoms and I was like hell, I could have a half dozen of these things right now.
> 
> And when we have our BP, steth, or even a 12 lead right there next to us, we want to find out ourselves what is going on. We don't call our partner or 911 to come to our aide, which is exactly what we try to push on the public...


I've made two observations related to your comments here. The first is that, once somebody knows I'm in EMT training, they start to ask me medicals questions as if I were the best doctor on the planet. I assume this is typical for most people who work in the medical industry but aren't actually doctors. The other observation, which I noticed to be true after my EMT instructor pointed it out, is that while we may teach other people to call 911, as you pointed out, but when it comes to not only ourselves but also our families, we're more likely to just brush it off, say it's OK, no bid deal, whatever it was.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 15, 2006)

Worst thing you can do is check your vitals, never diagnose yourself, you'll just make it worse.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Worst thing you can do is check your vitals, never diagnose yourself, you'll just make it worse.



That is very sound advice!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> That is very sound advice!


 
That's what I thought...


----------



## emtff376 (Apr 17, 2006)

I had something similar.  Doctor recommended a stress test just to be sure nothing was really wrong.  Stress test had nothing remarkable to show.


----------



## Raf (Apr 17, 2006)

When was the last time you had fast food when this happened? Sometimes I can feel my heart or blood vessels in my arm palpitating if I've had a big fast food meal. I think it's all the grease and oils building up cholesterol in your circulatory system. That's just my theory though.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't recall. I actually work at Taco Bell, but if I recall correctly this was my second day off in a row. I usually don't eat too much of the greasy/oily stuff at Taco Bell, anyway.


----------



## VinBin (Apr 20, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> It's funny. Those who are relatively new to EMS, or any medical profession, can always find something wrong with themselves. I remember when I was first learning all different kinds of diseases and stuff, they were reading off they symptoms and I was like hell, I could have a half dozen of these things right now.


 
Heh....yes, almost all the newer textbooks involving some medical problems now have a humorous reference to this pheonomenon, "Medical Student Syndrome" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_student_syndrome


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2006)

(Okay, I'll be the first....)


Man, that explains SOOOOO much about Jon.


----------



## ResTech (Apr 20, 2006)

Ive had something similar happen to me on numerous occasions. One time I had just got up at 6am at the station from a shift and was walking next door (our other building) to get ready to go home when I started to feel really dizzy and faint. Well, I made it to the EMS office when I found myself slamming to the cement floor before having a chance to lay down.... so I lay there for a bit... still not 100%.. I got up and walked out the door and by the ambulance.. I almost pass out again hitting my face against the bay floor. This time I make it back to the couch, lay there for a few hours, got up, felt fine, and have no explanation as to why that had happened. 

A few weeks later I told my family doctor about it and she wasnt worried and basicly said sometimes our bodies get out of whack for a bit and then correct themselves.. maybe my blood sugar was a bit low, maybe just the timing of when I got up and how quickly my body didnt have time to adjust to the change in position.. guess thatz what we call idiopathic syncope. Really kinda freaked me out cause that has never happened to me before and of course, Im the only on-station at the time.

But the weird chest sensations Ive had which I relate to when I was VERY stressed and depressed and also smoking at the time. I dont know if u have depression or anxiety(GAD) but these two conditions can make you feel ALL kinds of physical aches, pains, nausea, chest pain, SOB, and the list goes on.  I actually went to my dr and had blood work and a 12-lead and it all came back completely normal which made me feel better. I wouldnt be to worried about it if itz not causing ne other symptoms but if persistent and really worries you definitely go to your dr and talk to him/her about it.


----------

